# Isimple review



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

Yesterday, I had to go to PA on short notice. I decided I would make a short stop in NJ to visit Enfig Car Stereo. I was interested in a Ipod Gateway for my 2009 CC. I did not have an appointment. The owner Chris was courteous and patient with my question. We settled on the Isimple due to my setup. The physical install is very fast and easy. But the software on the CC radio can bedevil you. Fortunately, Chris knew what he was doing. He is a VW owner and has VAG-Com on site. To make the story short, I was very happy with the service. In the next few days, I will explore what I can do with the product then write a review. 

This was my first time meeting Chris. I did not receive any monetary favors of any kind for this post. This post is for informational purposes only.


----------



## BobKreyole (Apr 8, 2010)

Here I am several days later. I had intended to write a review with details from "soup to nuts". I decided to not reinvent the wheel since iSimple has a video on YouTube that is far superior than what I can provide. Plus it is less work for the writer and the reader. 

I will limit my brief comments to my degree of satisfaction with the use of the interface. This is my first purchase and use of this type of product in this type of car. I honesty can not compare the product features and eased of use with a competing product. If there is a better product, I can not say. 

All said, I am very happy with the iSimple interface. It does what is advertised. It keeps the driver's attention focused on the road. After start up, I can see and control most of the feature using the steering wheel controls and the MAF screen. Control and information is also available on the radio screen. A first time user or a driver not used to VW controls will have great difficulty. It is not recommended that you let some one else use your VW. They will be so distracted trying to use the features you may not be happy when and if they return the car. Car rental companies have done studies about accidents due to driver unfamiliarity with controls of rentals. This is due to controls that are not intuitive. Learning and adaptation through repeated use is the only solution. 

There are some product limitations. They are mostly due to the fact that the interface must use the hardware provided by the car and the iPod. My biggest beef is the truncation of words due to the MAF screen limits. In that case you can look at the radio screen. This defeats the main reason for the product, drive attention to the road. Repeated use is the solution. You will be able to read the truncation. The radio screen provides all the information that would be available on the iPod screen. 

What was frustration at first is now second nature. You learn to make up for any perceived short comings. Enjoy the video and please stay off the sidewalk. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZwfe-DRX4g


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks for the post:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

Oh and if anyone is interested in the iSimple call us up. It hasn't made it onto our site yet.


----------

